# Rashad v.s. Rampage wont happen.



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/cagewriter/post/Rampage-gets-Mr-T-role-in-A-Team-movie-will-?urn=mma,187415


> Rampage gets Mr. T role in 'A-Team' movie, will not fight at UFC 107
> 
> By Steve Cofield
> 
> ...


This is a total bummer, this fight looked amazing.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

GMK13 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/cagewriter/post/Rampage-gets-Mr-T-role-in-A-Team-movie-will-?urn=mma,187415
> 
> 
> This is a total bummer, this fight looked amazing.


It will happen. Just not now, you cant blame Quinton he probably got a good offer for Barracus and ill bet it will be a pretty big movie, he needs a long term career, hes not gonna keep winning forever. Ill bet hes gonna make a great Barracus, hes perfect for that part FOOL!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

First he choses to do TUF over fighting Machida and now this? I'm really starting to hate Rampage, he can go **** himself.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

That's why Penn vs Sanchez was brought on board to allow Jackson to do the movie.

I guess Dana feels a high name film will do more for the UFC then one fight. Time will tell.



> QUINTON 'RAMPAGE' JACKSON'S ambition to appear in the new A-Team film has moved a step closer to reality after BJ Penn confirmed he will fight at UFC 107.
> 
> Jackson, 31, is currently scheduled to meet Rashad Evans in The Ultimate Fighter 10 Finale on the December 12 card, which takes place in his hometown of Memphis, Tennessee.
> 
> ...


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/ufc/2623106/UFC-and-Quinton-Rampage-Jackson-set-to-strike-deal-over-A-Team-movie.html


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Eh, I dont mind that much. Page seems to fight like once every 18 months lately though -.-


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

I mind. I already felt like Rampage was ducking Machida. He insisted that he wanted to fight Rashad... and now he isnt going to fight because he is playing Barracus. Does he want to fight or be a celebrity?


----------



## thuggedout (Nov 18, 2007)

is this confirmed, i dont really trust mmabay

until i see confirmation from the ufc im not going to belive it


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

If he loses his next match I wonder if he'll blame the long layoff again. 

Also, Nobody can replace Mr. T!


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

> "But according to *MMABay*, a British MMA site with close ties to Jackson's camp"


This alone , puts me off, I'm not sure if it's believable. It's a unreliable source. These are the people that put off alot of rumors that many are untrue. Take it as a grain of salt.


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> Does he want to fight or be a celebrity?


I'm pretty sure the fight will happen. However, what do you think the payday is for playing a major part in a movie? I'm willing to bet it is more than fighting Evans. Oh well, guess we have to wait.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

He will be playing Mr T yes, but I think on hearing that MMABAY have yet again taken a giant leap. I'd assume he'd fight Evans and then start the film dutees afterwards.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

if this is true its total bs, its not fair to the company or the fans, especially after they hooked him up and scheduled the fight in his hometown


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Comeon this MMABAY of all places, that site sucks. I've actually heard Rampage is laying off his acting career for now to focus fighting, so which is true? Doubt Dana would put up with it either..


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> First he choses to do TUF over fighting Machida and now this? I'm really starting to hate Rampage, he can go **** himself.


Cry more, acting > fighting anyways if you're in his shoes. More money, and you don't get your face broken into. 

I don't blame him at all.


----------



## OsborneMcCarty (Aug 26, 2008)

Hasn't MMABAY given us false reports multiple times?

Is anyone else reporting this?

I seriously doubt they would get Rampage to coach TUF 10 and not have a contract for him to fight Rashad.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It's also on fiveknuckles unfortunately, though they credit it to that mmabay site:



> Quinton Jackson recently announced commitments to play the role of B.A. Baracus in the movie The A-Team. This announcement appeared to anger UFC President, Dana White earlier this week. White was quoted saying, "He's no fan of fighters who also want to launch simultaneous acting careers."
> 
> Jackson's movie obligations have now led to the fight between him and rival Rashad Evans being scrapped from UFC 107 altogether. The two were originally scheduled to square off for the TUF 10 finale, however, MMA Bay reports this is no longer the situation. TUF 10 begins airing on Sept. 16 and runs through Dec. 2 with the finale just 10 days later.
> 
> ...


http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Quinton-Jackson-vs-Rashad-Evans-scrapped-for-UFC-107.html


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I blame Rampage. UFC has already been promoting TUF and talking it up as this big fight between these two fighters who hate each other. I really dislike Rampage if he is going to put it off for longer. He is a fighter first and signed the fight with Rashad before he got picked to act. He has previous obligations and he should not be saying he hates Rashad this much if he is pushing that fight off all the time. I want Evans back in the octagon and now it will be longer before he does. Yeah you get more money and it is easier on you but finish your obligations first before you go off and do something. Rashad can go f*ck himself.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

I know people tend to criticize MMAbay... But I am pretty sure they are an official sponsor of Wolfslair.. which is where Rampage trains... So in this case they may have some inside info...


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Man, now I reallllllllllllllly want Rashad to knock him out, Rampage is pissing me off.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

The505Butcher said:


> I blame Rampage. UFC has already been promoting TUF and talking it up as this big fight between these two fighters who hate each other. I really dislike Rampage if he is going to put it off for longer. He is a fighter first and signed the fight with Rashad before he got picked to act. He has previous obligations and he should not be saying he hates Rashad this much if he is pushing that fight off all the time. I want Evans back in the octagon and now it will be longer before he does. Yeah you get more money and it is easier on you but finish your obligations first before you go off and do something. Rashad can go f*ck himself.


They should let Rashad fight Cain! now that would be a great fight if he needed a replacement


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

So Rampage dosent want to be a fighter anymore?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

"I aint got time for b!tches...gotta keep my mind on my muthaf*ckin riches"- 2Pac


[email protected] Rampage


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Quinton "Cung Le" Jackson, that should be his new nickname.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Pound&Mound said:


> Cry more, acting > fighting anyways if you're in his shoes. More money, and you don't get your face broken into.
> 
> I don't blame him at all.


So as an MMA fan this news doesn't bother you at all? :confused02:

Maybe you weren't looking forward to seeing this fight as much as I was. 




OsborneMcCarty said:


> Hasn't MMABAY given us false reports multiple times?
> 
> Is anyone else reporting this?
> 
> I seriously doubt they would get Rampage to coach TUF 10 and not have a contract for him to fight Rashad.


Makes sense, hope you're right.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn it, the one time I don't believe mmabay, and the one time their rumor actually checks out.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd love to see this fight. These are two premier Light Heavies, the promotion for the fight has been amazing, and the heat between the two fighters appears to be genuine. 

However, you can't blame Rampage for exploring his options. The fight game is over sooner rather than later, and the physical risks are enormous.

Good for Rampage. Bad for short, petite, cute female journalists attempting to interview him. Especially if they are Asian. ;-)


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ah WTF?! I was really looking forward to this fight more than anything and now he backs from it?! He better be good in this movie or I'm boycotting rampage


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

**** it man this sucks


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

this is y the ufc needs to pay these guys more...pretty sure rampage likes movie money more than fighting money who the hell would not. This sucks tho was really looking forward to the fight. But hopefully if this is all true the ufc should take a page outta boxing and pay these guys more so they would not jump onto a bigger pay day.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

he had an obligation to fight i think he should do what hes already signed on to do, its in his hometown ,how can he pass that up?


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

If this movie is a success, I doubt we'll see Ramp fight again.

If it sucks and he sucks in it, then he'll come back


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

name goes here said:


> If this movie is a success, I doubt we'll see Ramp fight again.
> 
> If it sucks and he sucks in it, then he'll come back


 Besides Page, the producers were looking at 50 cent and The Game, this film has epic failure written all over it imo


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

I guess after he couldn't finish Jardine (although Silva & Silva did in combined two minutes) Page decided to think about a life after MMA


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Gay. After declining the title fight against Machida, and now this for a fu**ing movie, I'm losing respect. Just like I did for Huerta.

Man up and fight damn it.

This, combined with Swick's Concussion, has me pissed off.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Why is everyone believing a tabloid and a retarded often wrong website???

Someone post it up when there is actually a source better then this crap...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

> Scheduling conflicts will force former light heavyweight champion Quinton “Rampage” Jackson out of his upcoming grudge match against Rashad Evans at UFC 107 from the FedEx Forum in Memphis, Tenn., on Dec. 12.
> 
> No new date is known at this time for when the pair will settle their score once and for all, but early 2010 now seems like the most likely possibility.
> 
> ...


Source - http://mmamania.com/2009/09/05/report-rampage-jackson-out-of-ufc-107-in-memphis-in-favor-of-a-team/

Waking up with a hangover to a reliable source about *this* is a bad bad thing. **** Jackson, I was so excited for this fight.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

This guy just goes from bad to worse, doesn't he? Jesus christ **** me sideways. Fine, Rampage can do whatever he wants. If he wants to turn into a ***** and lose respect by ducking Rashad only to be starring in what i'm confident will be a critically and box office devaster then he can.

Rampage I thought you were a tough fighter but you're a fuckin greedy coward, son.


----------



## Brutus (May 27, 2007)

I would expect this of Tito Ortiz not Rampage, really dissapointed i hope Evans shows him whatsup.


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Im sure Rampage is crying about losing the respect of some of you. His decision was based on money, Im not sure I could hate on that. Honestly the UFC pays out very low compared to the figures offered for the movie. Given the same situation, I probably would of done the same. Always have to look out for number one (me).


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Just think of all the rims he can buy with the money. And how many beautiful supercars he can defile with tasteless modifications.


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

Just a pity he can't fight and then do the film! Hope Rashad has a tough opponent despite this...


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Come to think of it, this is the second time he dodged Rashad. He was supposed to fight Rashad when he was champion and ducked out because of his hurt jaw.

Is Rampage afraid of Rashad?


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

cant really blame Rampage, we might have to wait a few extra months for this fight, not as bad as hughes vs serra. He is doing whats best for him and his family.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

No one is afraid of anything. Both guys are amped to fight each other, stuff just happens and schedules get changed, I'm sure the fight will still happen. I've contributed nothing....... but why be so angry about it? He needs to make money, and there are plenty of other fighters to watch in the meantime.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

I bet he makes more money from the Rashad fight than he does for the silly A-Team movie. I mean really? How the hell do you coach TUF 10 and then decide not to fight the other coach in your own HOME TOWN.. This is a huge letdown for the folks in Memphis. 

The UFC needs to be alot more stricter on their contracts and shit. I don't mind Rampage doing a movie if he wants to but not when you just did a season of TUF and you're expected to fight.. 

Yeah this fight will happen eventually. I don't see Rampage coming back and NOT fighting Rashad for his first fight back after the movie but will Rampage delay it even more?


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Assassin said:


> Im sure Rampage is crying about losing the respect of some of you. His decision was based on money, Im not sure I could hate on that. Honestly the UFC pays out very low compared to the figures offered for the movie. Given the same situation, I probably would of done the same. Always have to look out for number one (me).



LMAO! Rampage is one of the highest paid UFC Fighters on the roster...he gets almost as much as Chuck Liddell gets. Combine that with all those sponser he has and Rampage is rolling in the money. I do remember him saying once prior to his fight with Forrest Griffin that money is his only motivation for fighting. While money IS important. I didn't believe him then but I sure do now.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> LMAO! Rampage is one of the highest paid UFC Fighters on the roster...he gets almost as much as Chuck Liddell gets. Combine that with all those sponser he has and Rampage is rolling in the money. I do remember him saying once prior to his fight with Forrest Griffin that money is his only motivation for fighting. While money IS important. I didn't believe him then but I sure do now.


Did someone suggest that rampage is ducking rashad evans? LOL:confused05:


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

If this is true then I am thoroughly disappointed in Rampage...


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

jcal said:


> Did someone suggest that rampage is ducking rashad evans? LOL:confused05:


I said it, he ducked him twice.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Spoken812 said:


> I said it, he ducked him twice.


I know what your saying, i mean it kinda seems that way, but I cant see Jackson ducking anybody really, im sure that Jackson thinks he could beat Rashad, and ive never seen Jackson afraid of anybody (he even fought Wandy after bieng savagely KOd two times before), he fought Shogun when he was a beast and Kod Chuck, in fact Chuck didnt look beatable till Jackson KOd him. I just think hes looking after bigger things. It sucks for mma fans like me and you but for him, its a better option. They will fight, dont worry about it.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

jcal said:


> I know what your saying, i mean it kinda seems that way, but I cant see Jackson ducking anybody really, im sure that Jackson thinks he could beat Rashad, and ive never seen Jackson afraid of anybody (he even fought Wandy after bieng savagely KOd two times before), he fought Shogun when he was a beast and Kod Chuck, in fact Chuck didnt look beatable till Jackson KOd him. I just think hes looking after bigger things. It sucks for mma fans like me and you but for him, its a better option. They will fight, dont worry about it.


I hear you. Money is his biggest motivator, and hopefully he gets paid biiiiiiiiiig bank for the movie. I seriously hope he doesn't stop fighting, because he's appeared on TUF twice and is starting to do movies more often, it could be near the end of his career. I'd understand it though, he wants to see his family more.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Brutus said:


> I would expect this of Tito Ortiz not Rampage, really dissapointed i hope Evans shows him whatsup.


Really?


Rampage has said himself that he only fights for the money. 


The man is a mercenary. He's going to go where the dollar signs are. He knows White is going to be hard-placed to fire/punish him; he draws in a lot of fans and if he goes to Strikeforce that would be a severe hole landing in the UFC boat.


I respect his business savvy; even if I am disappointed that he won't fight.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

What a huge bummer...I was looking forward to this fight so much, especially with TUF 10 coming up...oh well...


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Is Rampage afraid of Rashad?


You really think a guy that fought Wanderlei Silva 3 times is afraid of Rashad? 

God damn, Rampage. Honestly, does he want to be an actor or a fighter? Why is he doing this? More to the point, why is the UFC (known for their kick-ass contracts) letting him? This is going to make TUF 10 so damn bad. Half the fun is seeing the coaches trash-talk and getting hyped for the fight. Rampage and Rashad for sure layed some serious smack-talk on each other. What was all that for?


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Biowza said:


> You really think a guy that fought Wanderlei Silva 3 times is afraid of Rashad?
> 
> God damn, Rampage. Honestly, does he want to be an actor or a fighter? Why is he doing this? More to the point, why is the UFC (known for their kick-ass contracts) letting him? This is going to make TUF 10 so damn bad. Half the fun is seeing the coaches trash-talk and getting hyped for the fight. Rampage and Rashad for sure layed some serious smack-talk on each other. What was all that for?


Yeah, it's gonna take all the steam out of the trash-talk if we all already know it's meaningless...


----------



## thuggedout (Nov 18, 2007)

So is there any official confirmation as to whether or not the fight is still on or not?


I may be grasping at straws but I'm still not believing it, partly because I was so amped for this fight and TUF


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

theres a quote 0on mmamania from Dana that confirms it


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Quinton, Hendo, Couture and Trigg all made an appearance on that old show, KING OF QUEENS awhile back. I think Kevin James and Quintin are casual friends.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

This is great, too.


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Eh, I dont mind that much. Page seems to fight like once every 18 months lately though -.-


Umm...he did have 2 fights quite close to each other, Silva and Jardine? .


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

VolcomX311 said:


> Quinton, Hendo, Couture and Trigg all made an appearance on that old show, KING OF QUEENS awhile back. I think Kevin James and Quintin are casual friends.


Damn! That was funny


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

As much as I like Quintin. He would honestly get his ass whooped by Evans. To bad the fight was posponed.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

PanicDisorder said:


> As much as I like Quintin. He would honestly get his ass whooped by Evans. To bad the fight was posponed.


I would guess you don't actually like rampage much then.


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> I would guess you don't actually like rampage much then.


No, I love the guy. I like anybody that has character and he is character. I actually dis-like Rashard, I don't like him at all. I just think Rashard has better stand-up and wrestling then Rampage. Rampage likes to stand-up and I think Rashard would knock him out if the fight was all stand-up.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

What gives you the idea that he has better standup than Rampage? 

Page has 14 KO's to his credit, including KO's of Eastman, Wandy, Chuck x2, Randleman... Plus, Page has only been KO/TKO'd 3 times, two to Wandy, one to Shogun.

Rashad has 5 KO's, the only notable KO's being againgst Forrest & Chuck. Salmon and Lambert as well, but hardly high profile wins.

I'm not trying to call you out here, just trying to get an idea as to why you believe what you do.

Also, just an FYI, it is Rashad, not Rashard.


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

I just think Rashad*** looks more comforteable. Rampage hardly kicks and is hardly on the ground. I've noticed that in a few fights. Rampage might hit harder, but I know Rashad is the more well rounded of the two.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

PanicDisorder said:


> I just think Rashad*** looks more comforteable. Rampage hardly kicks and is hardly on the ground. I've noticed that in a few fights. Rampage might hit harder, but I know Rashad is the more well rounded of the two.


Ok, good answer. I don't agree with you , but good answer


----------



## Jammaster J (Aug 15, 2009)

what a joke i couldnt wait for this fight and now having to wait longer just pisses me off, i like rampage but after this i hope rashad knocks his head off for pissing around


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Jammaster J said:


> what a joke i couldnt wait for this fight and now having to wait longer just pisses me off, i like rampage but after this i hope rashad knocks his head off for pissing around


Don't hold back... Tell us how you really feel :thumb02:


----------



## Jammaster J (Aug 15, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> Don't hold back... Tell us how you really feel :thumb02:


nah i actually do like rampage and i wish rashad and him were friends  but i still hope rampage get ko'd for pissing around


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> Ok, good answer. I don't agree with you , but good answer


What do you think?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

PanicDisorder said:


> What do you think?


I think Rampage has a better chin than Rashad, and hits just as hard. Yeah, his footwork isn't as good and he doesn't throw any kicks, but I still think page takes this. 

I think Rampage has evolved into a very tough fighter to beat any other way besides by Decision. His wrestling and strength are good enough to keep him out of any significant danger on the ground, and his standup is usually solid.


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

Anybody know if this is real?:


> source mtv.com
> 
> "Last week, The Sun reported that Quinton Rampage Jackson agreed to take on the role of B.A. Baracus in the movie remake of The A-Team, but it seems like The Sun pretty much just made that up. Our homeboys at MTV.com confirmed through Jackson's manager that the rumors were just jibber jabber and Jackson will not be playing Baracus. We're pretty bummed, as Rampage would have probably made a sweet B.A. and the role would have given his otherwise modest acting career a nice bump in cred. He would have been standing beside The Hangover’s Bradley Cooper as “Face” and Liam Neeson as "Hannibal" in the film"


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Devil_Bingo said:


> Anybody know if this is real?:


No, it's been debunked.


----------



## TimeStalker (Sep 6, 2009)

Do you want to be rich and famous living the hollywood lifestyle? Or would you rather risk everything by participating in human cock fighting? The choice is pretty simple.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

TimeStalker said:


> Do you want to be rich and famous living the hollywood lifestyle? Or would you rather risk everything by participating in human cock fighting? The choice is pretty simple.


Human Cock Fighting? Why are you on this forum again?


----------



## TimeStalker (Sep 6, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> Gay. After declining the title fight against Machida, and now this for a fu**ing movie, I'm losing respect. Just like I did for Huerta.
> 
> Man up and fight damn it.
> 
> This, combined with Swick's Concussion, has me pissed off.


Read my post above.

If I was Rampage I'd say the following... F*ck Rashad and MMA. I can make 3-4 million which is more than I've made in my last 6 fights in the UFC. Tell me who in this joint wouldn't do the same?


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

TimeStalker said:


> Do you want to be rich and famous living the hollywood lifestyle? Or would you rather risk everything by participating in *human cock fighting*? The choice is pretty simple.


Bad troll job.


----------



## TimeStalker (Sep 6, 2009)

UsqueAdFinem said:


> Bad troll job.


How is that a troll job? What does this post do for you again? A higher post count or...?

Do you honestly think Dana is going to take care of Rampage after his career is over? Rampage is looking ahead of fighting because he obviously can't keep on fighting and winning forever. Rampage is all about the 'chedda' you guys should know that by now. 

I'm willing to bet if this movie is a success, that there's a high percent chance that we won't see Quinton in the octagon again.


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

TimeStalker said:


> How is that a troll job? What does this post do for you again? A higher post count or...?
> 
> Do you honestly think Dana is going to take care of Rampage after his career is over? Rampage is looking ahead of fighting because he obviously can't keep on fighting and winning forever. Rampage is all about the 'chedda' you guys should know that by now.
> 
> I'm willing to bet if this movie is a success, that there's a high percent chance that we won't see Quinton in the octagon again.


Why did you use the term "human cockfighting"? If you are using that term or have those views on MMA in 2009 then you probably aren't a fan.

You did it just to get attention from people and cause an uproar, admit it.


----------



## TimeStalker (Sep 6, 2009)

UsqueAdFinem said:


> Why did you use the term "human cockfighting"? If you are using that term or have those views on MMA in 2009 then you probably aren't a fan.
> 
> You did it just to get attention from people and cause an uproar, admit it.


This isn't the point of what I was saying in my original post. Not that I wanted attention anyway... I just used a word that popped up in my head at the moment. John McCain is very popular where I'm from <- I'll admit that. Still a fan of MMA no doubt.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

TimeStalker said:


> This isn't the point of what I was saying in my original post. Not that I wanted attention anyway... I just used a word that popped up in my head at the moment. John McCain is very popular where I'm from <- I'll admit that. Still a fan of MMA no doubt.  :thumbsup:


I get your point, the original one that is, that Rampage is doing it for the Money. I have no problem with that, except that he is basically walking away from his fans. It seems dirty to me, and selfish. He wouldn't have the notoriety to even land the role had it not been for MMA and his fans.

About the Human Cockfighting thing, I would just give you a tip not to use that in any sort of serious way on here. It will piss a lot people off (myself included). Seriously, it is just a friendly tip.


----------



## TimeStalker (Sep 6, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> I get your point, the original one that is, that Rampage is doing it for the Money. I have no problem with that, except that he is basically walking away from his fans. It seems dirty to me, and selfish. He wouldn't have the notoriety to even land the role had it not been for MMA and his fans.
> 
> About the Human Cockfighting thing, I would just give you a tip not to use that in any sort of serious way on here. It will piss a lot people off (myself included). Seriously, it is just a friendly tip.



You make some good points and I agree in a way... All that hype, buildup, TUF 10, and the UFC having him fight Rashad in his hometown to top it off. Money talks I guess.

Understood about the whole human cockfighting thing... My apologies to fellow MMA fans who read this. ^_^


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

It's not like they will never fight, just not when they were supposed to. I think it was piss poor to leave all of us fans hanging like that, but it could lead to a second career after fighting. It might be Rampage's only shot to not fight until he ends up like Chuck.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

i dont think rampage is remotely scared, but i think it's lame he picks a movie over a fight that would be a set up for a shot at the title and its in his home town. what do you think he would be remebered for most , the A-Team or fighting in the UFC?


----------



## thuggedout (Nov 18, 2007)

Still isnt official that the fight is cancelled or postponed? Im going to go ahead and say that this fight is still on, until I hear it from Rampage, Dana or Rashad

EDIT: Still holding out hope, Danas twitter for today is all about his bet with Chuck on his weight

danawhiteufc: Chuck just text me to tell everyone that his twitter acc is fixed! And yes we do have a bet for sept 15th on his weight. 

Bet is that he would weigh 215 by sept 15th for 10k!!! I want my money iceman!!!!!!

His weight was 238 when we made the bet and yes I do suck at twitter!!!

Still nothing about Rampage vs Rashad

**I just sent him a message asking about the fight, so hopefully he responds, and if he does I'll post it here


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

TimeStalker said:


> Do you want to be rich and famous living the hollywood lifestyle? Or would you rather risk everything by participating in human cock fighting? The choice is pretty simple.


I caught the premise of your argument and for a large part, I understand and agree, but bad, bad choice of analogy ["human cock fighting"]. In an attempt to dramatize your adjectives for effect, you made yourself sound really ignorant to the soul of MMA. I believe you simply got carried away with trying to create a polarizing contrast to make your point, which again, I get and to a degree, I understand and agree. Just poor wording my friend. Bold statements can be made without demeaning the heart of our sport.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

TimeStalker said:


> This isn't the point of what I was saying in my original post. Not that I wanted attention anyway... I just used a word that popped up in my head at the moment. John McCain is very popular where I'm from <- I'll admit that. Still a fan of MMA no doubt.  :thumbsup:





Davisty69 said:


> I get your point, the original one that is, that Rampage is doing it for the Money. I have no problem with that, except that he is basically walking away from his fans. It seems dirty to me, and selfish. He wouldn't have the notoriety to even land the role had it not been for MMA and his fans.
> 
> About the Human Cockfighting thing, I would just give you a tip not to use that in any sort of serious way on here. It will piss a lot people off (myself included). Seriously, it is just a friendly tip.


Just caught up with the reading, issue resolved :thumb02:


----------

